# Update auf Python 3.4

## l3u

Mal ne blöde Frage. Seit gestern ist ja Python 3.4 stable. Wenn ich das als Standard-Python-3-Interpreter einstelle und python-updater starte, dann beschwert sich das Script über fehlende Portage-Module. Klar, weil Portage ja noch für Python 3.3 gebaut wurde. Seit heute hat Portage ja auch ein PYTHON_TARGET namens "python3_4". Das kann ich aber nicht bauen, das Flag steht in runden Klammern. Mit PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4" emerge -1av portage ist dann gar kein Python-Target ausgewählt.

Dauert das einfach noch ein Bisschen und geht dann "von selbst"? Oder passt da irgendwas bei mir nicht? Ich habe keine Python-spezifischen Einstellungen in meiner make.conf.

Und was heißen eigentlich die runden Klammern um ein Flag?

----------

## Finswimmer

Runde Klammern um USE-Flags bedeuten, soweit ich weiß, dass dies vom aktuellen Profil deaktiviert wurde.

----------

## kurisu

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Dauert das einfach noch ein Bisschen und geht dann "von selbst"?

 

So sieht es aus. Python 3.4 hat schlicht stable keywords erhalten, bevor die Profile entsprechend angepasst wurden. Siehe Bug #522322. Also kein echter Grund zur Sorge.

----------

## l3u

Weniger Sorge als Interesse ;-) Aber wieder was gelernt …

----------

## kurisu

Hehe, als reiner stable User war bei mir auch einstweilen Interesse gen Verwunderung geweckt, ehe ich den Bug entdeckt habe.

----------

